# Reasons for BBA



## jason311 (Oct 30, 2006)

I know that in a high light set up that low co2 can cause BBA. Are there any other reasons for it to show up? I have a 55 gal with 4x65 watts lighting.I run the lights for 9 hours a day.My pressurized co2 is set to come on when the lights come on. I am using the EI method and doing my 50% water change every Sunday. I have bba and some thread algae showing up in my tank and not sure how to correct the problem.Any help that you can give would be great!
Thanks.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Why do you need so much light intensity? 4 hours per day should do the job.


----------



## jason311 (Oct 30, 2006)

Do you mean for a noon burst for 4 hours?
I have two coralife digital timer strips.
The first bank of lights comes on with the co2.
The other bank comes on an hour later.
The first bank shuts off with the co2 after 8 hours
Then the other bank shuts off an hour after that.
I'm kinda stuck with the timers till I can get another one just for the co2.That way it can run the co2 the entire time and I can change the lights to overlap for a 4 hour burst and still have the co2 going.
I don't know if I explained it very well.
Do you think that running the lights the way I am is causing it?


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

From what I understand about BBA, (mind you I'm in the mist of my own battle with that demon) is that high (30 ppm) and stabile Co2 is required. With your lights and Co2 comming on at the same time you are starting off with low Co2 levels that will struggle to raise. Instead, try to have your Co2 come on 30 min - 1hr before the lights. That way instead of stuggling through a uphill Co2 battle, the level is there when the plants begin photosynthesis.


----------



## jason311 (Oct 30, 2006)

I think that could be my problem.I'm going to have to get another timer for my co2. I use a drop checker with a 4dkh solution and it doesn't get really green until about halfway into my lighting period.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

You might find this thread interesting. Edward claims to have busted the myth that low CO2 causes algae, and presents some pretty compelling evidence to support his case.

Also, the drop checker should turn green within an hour. At least, it does for me when I place it in the tank. Oddly, it is still green even after a night of no CO2 and surface aeration. Go figure.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

Just my .2 cents.... IME I have had the worst BBA problems when my CO2 levels were inconsistent. When I was able to keep the levels on the high end and steady through the photo period I see zero BBA growing.... more so when I keep CO2 levels on the lower end, but again steady through the photo period I still have little to no issues with it.

I had the Biggest problems when using DIY CO2 setups, Using poor reactor designs that worked inefficiently, and when i was constantly tinkering with my needle valve playing games between having to much CO2 and not enough. (that was back before we knew about the drop checker and I had to straight up guess)

Keep your gas in the moderate range and dead steady and I think you will see improvement


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

jason311 said:


> Do you mean for a noon burst for 4 hours?
> I have two coralife digital timer strips.
> The first bank of lights comes on with the co2.
> The other bank comes on an hour later.
> ...


I don't get too cute with the lighting. Two 4' T-8s (2 x 32 watts) for 4 to 5 hours per day. My CO2 level is around 15 ppm (24/7). 8.2 pH with 10 KH tap water. I only add K and micro nutrients 2x/week. Tank is 50 gal with 23 cardinals, 13 neons, and 10 otos (extra 5 otos on hold for pals).

I have a custom polished stainless steel (mirror finish) parabolic reflector, so the equivalent light output is probably closer to 90 watts of light.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

I would guess the CO2 consistency is the cause.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

banderbe said:


> You might find this thread interesting. Edward claims to have busted the myth that low CO2 causes algae, and presents some pretty compelling evidence to support his case.


Hi banderbe
After four months of no CO2 injection and no algae, CO2 was started up and still no algae. Just plants started to grow faster. 



Thank you
Edward


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

BBA seems to react to inconsistencies not only of the CO2 but the overall maintenance of the tank.

I see it spreading when the plants do not grow as well as before. CO2 is not the only reason. I've seen BBA spread when a big and robust plant diminishes the growth of most other plants in the tank. 

I have a tank that I service for someone and I've been chaning the exact same amount of water every Tuesday for 2 years now. Have I seen ups and downs in the BBA in this tank? You bet I have! I cannot think of anything going out of line in that tank other than occasional overfeeding and I cannot connect it to a BBA outburst every time.

Organics maybe a reason for BBA outbursts but noone really knows for sure. In the old days when we believed in yellowish, "old", amber coloredm water noone had even heard about BBA. Maybe they were not imported from Asia yet or maybe the old school non-CO2 tanks lacked something that BBA needed to grow but modern tanks readily provide. I think what's different is the pace - today's tanks are too fast and unstable compared to the old slowly established systems.

Flow is another possibility for BBA showing up. In one of my tanks BBA would show in the exact same spot on the gravel, even after restarting the tank with brand new gravel. Chaning the flow pattern didn't really kill these BBA but I never saw them spreading either. Once again - not a clear connection.

I work with terrestrial indoor plants and one thing that we have noticed over and over again is how they react to changes in the weather. The plants are indoors but still remain somehow connected to the outside environment. Most of them stop taking up water few days before the weather gets bad and especially before the weather gets cold. If aquatic plants react in a similar way then one could say that a planted tank is an environment that's highly inconsistent for many more reasons than we know about.

So from all these confusing observations one can say that consistent overall tank care is the best approach against BBA. Or any other aquarium issues for that matter.

--Nikolay


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

niko said:


> Organics maybe a reason for BBA outbursts but noone really knows for sure. In the old days when we believed in yellowish, "old", amber coloredm water noone had even heard about BBA. Maybe they were not imported from Asia yet or maybe the old school non-CO2 tanks lacked something that BBA needed to grow but modern tanks readily provide. I think what's different is the pace - today's tanks are too fast and unstable compared to the old slowly established systems.


 Not changing water for longer period of time, even under high light and with CO2 the algae turns white. Then it disappears. Why? We can only speculate at this time.


----------

